

Amazon staffing up to become a huge advertising player - radicaldreamer
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-advertising-2011-4

======
dhimes
As I've said before here I see Amazon as the biggest threat to Google. When I
search using Google I'm doing research. When I go to Amazon, I have my wallet
in my hand. Even if I'm still researching which particular product I want,
whether I'm shopping for a toy, a book, a game, or whatever else, I'm buying
it.

I waste a lot of money advertising on Google. My next marketing campaign will
be through Amazon, because I don't think I'm the only one who sees them this
way.

